# Easton Axis 4mm or 5mm’s ?



## Bowhnter37 (Sep 19, 2007)

Anyone have any experience with either? Likes/Dislikes
*(Looking at these 2 for my new whitetail set up shooting at 60lbs)
Thanks


----------



## RIS (Jan 4, 2018)

I shoot the 5mm and love them. A very tough arrow


----------



## smau990 (Feb 13, 2021)

I find 5mm unacceptably heavy so I chose BE Rampage.
I’ve had 4mm Axis dozen when they came out year ago. The half outs were bending quite easily but I hear they made new version out of harder alloy. Another issue you will need to rough up the half out before gluing or it will start spinning inside the shaft easily. The anodizing is too smooth for proper adhesion.
I had trouble with nocks as well, some shafts were loose at the back so nocks wouldn’t stay in.


----------



## Gator88 (10 mo ago)

Bowhnter37 said:


> Anyone have any experience with either? Likes/Dislikes
> *(Looking at these 2 for my new whitetail set up shooting at 60lbs)
> Thanks


I shot the 5 mm axis for a long time. 340 spine 9.5 GPI and 50 grains of the hit insert upfront. At 60# as well. Fantastic arrow I love them. I never felt the need to try the 4mm axis. Every arrow I shoot is .204. My bows and arrows shoot better than I do, believe it.


----------



## VXR28 (7 mo ago)

I shoot the 5mm 340's at 60 pounds. Fantastic arrows.


----------



## Nlpp67 (Jul 21, 2010)

.204 is the way to go in my opinion. Plenty of aftermarket components and your not messing with out/half-outs or deep six. If you use lighted nocks the .204 will serve you better as well. The advantage of going to a 4mm isn't worth the down's of messing with the components.


----------



## Muley Mike (10 mo ago)

I shoot the 5mm axis in a 260 spine, 11.5 gpi, and love them. Never shot the 4mm but all my research has led to people saying they hate the outserts and don’t like being limited with the deep 6. The heavier GPI has me at about 10% FOC with a 488 grain TAW (30” arrow), may put more upfront next year but going to see how it goes on elk this year, so if you’re an FOC guy with heavy draw weight and long draw length, you’ll have to load up the front end more than I did to about 588 TAW for approx 12-14% FOC. If you can shoot 300 spine or more though on a shorter arrow, your FOC will be right where my opinion of the sweet spot is, I typically shoot 12-14%, but wanted to stay under 500 TAW with this arrow build. I like the HIT inserts of the 5mm.


----------



## Tolbnd (Feb 11, 2020)

Don't go 4mm without doing your homework. A thread on AT asking isn't reliable homework. After months, I decided I was going to. I won't look back (love my 4mm), but would not complain if I had to go back because 4mm stopped being made. Between the 2, if you aren't sure, stick with the 5mm. You won't see such improvement in any singular aspect by going to 4mm that you'll be shorting yourself any performance. 5mm is an excellent projectile out of a bow and has good options for components.


----------



## HVAC (Nov 6, 2006)

Agree go with the 5mm. I’ve shot the 340 at 65lbs at my draw 27” for the last five seasons. They’re plenty heavy and provide great momentum. I have no complaints.


----------



## aledub (Nov 10, 2015)

I really like the 5mm. I had a bunch of the carbon injexion before (4mm Axis replaced them) and just felt they were too much hassle for any percieved benefit. I'm trying out the Sonic 6 as soon as they arrive.


----------



## Poolparty (Oct 13, 2020)

5mm, but FMJ


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm a 100% 4mm 250 spine hunter and @Tolbnd post sums it up.


----------



## Gator88 (10 mo ago)

Muley Mike said:


> I shoot the 5mm axis in a 260 spine, 11.5 gpi, and love them. Never shot the 4mm but all my research has led to people saying they hate the outserts and don’t like being limited with the deep 6. The heavier GPI has me at about 10% FOC with a 488 grain TAW (30” arrow), may put more upfront next year but going to see how it goes on elk this year, so if you’re an FOC guy with heavy draw weight and long draw length, you’ll have to load up the front end more than I did to about 588 TAW for approx 12-14% FOC. If you can shoot 300 spine or more though on a shorter arrow, your FOC will be right where my opinion of the sweet spot is, I typically shoot 12-14%, but wanted to stay under 500 TAW with this arrow build. I like the HIT inserts of the 5mm.


Hit inserts are great too if you wanna re square a arrow or line up your blades with vanes. I’m shooting victory rip tko at the moment and that outsert takes away all of that. Thankfully the fella that builds my arrows is really good and they always spin for me, so it hasn’t been a problem. I’ll always love 5 mm axis and FMJ. This thread got the wheels turning upstairs. Might just have a half dozen made up this weekend


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

I've had great success with the 5mm


----------



## Bigwood (Sep 29, 2016)

I just switched over from the vap tko to the axis 4mm. I use the stainless outsert and have had not had any problems at all with them. They are flying great p, fast and straight at 60lbs.


----------



## The Dude68 (Jan 13, 2017)

You have more options and cheaper builds with the 5mm - the 4mm is going to give you a few advantages but going to cost you more.
I don’t like outserts and tend to be what is pushed on the public (also lets you use standard threading points) - that being said if I am using 5mm I can use the 50/75 grains of brass and have a ton of options for wraps, broad heads and field points — on the 4mm you’re running iron will if you want that 50 grain insert bc there is no stock one from Easton unfortunately and using deep 6 threadings. You can use iron will on the 5mm but that’s you’re call. thank you for coming to my Ted talk lol sorry if I was redundant or repeating what anyone said


----------



## bwadepeters (Jul 28, 2010)

Those of you running the 4mm, do you cut your arrow 1” shorter to make up for the outsert length?


----------



## Bigwood (Sep 29, 2016)

bwadepeters said:


> Those of you running the 4mm, do you cut your arrow 1” shorter to make up for the outsert length?


yes, the overall length stays the same


----------



## bwadepeters (Jul 28, 2010)

Bigwood said:


> yes, the overall length stays the same


I’m trying to figure out what direction to go. I like the higher foc with the 4mm


----------



## Eflaspoh (Oct 3, 2021)

Bowhnter37 said:


> Anyone have any experience with either? Likes/Dislikes
> *(Looking at these 2 for my new whitetail set up shooting at 60lbs)
> Thanks


I have the 5mm and they are my favorite arrow I’ve ever shot


----------



## Looeden (Feb 25, 2021)

Axis 340 spine. I use stock insert with 125g tip. Shoot great and durable.


----------



## JrCaps (5 mo ago)

Easton outserts are exactly an inch so you will have to cut that extra amount off. Running 4mm FMJ Match this season, yet I shoot targets and 3D with 5mm Axis. The penetration on the 4mm FMJ is impressive.


----------



## blake.caruthers (4 mo ago)

Personally like the 4mm. Tuned easily for me very consistent flight and at 460 just about 300fps im very happy


----------



## biggamehunter166 (Jul 23, 2021)

5mm... nuff said.


----------



## The Dude68 (Jan 13, 2017)

I don’t like outserts so I use the iron will SS hitt

i have shot the 4mm for about a year now. No complaints other than a little tougher to fletch with the micro diameter and lighted nocks cost more for whatever reason. Also deep 6… Love the GPI


----------



## 308ruger (Nov 11, 2011)

I use the 5 mm axis and sometimes fmj


----------



## Kar6man (5 mo ago)

I got a couple dozen 4mm axis long ranges last week. Happy with them so far. No issues with the outserts yet. I’m sure I’ll know more on that when hunting season comes up. I think part of it depends on the style of hunting that you’re going to do. If you’re hunting close range and out of tree stands, I don’t know if you’d ever see the benefits of shooting 4mm compared to the price. I built mine for longer ranger hunting in the desert where you may see some of the benefits of the 4mm.


----------



## MoArrows (6 mo ago)

I shoot the 5mm and have no reason to shoot otherwise


----------



## fudz (3 mo ago)




----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

5mm. Outserts are not what there's cracked up to be.


----------



## Seek_Help (Dec 9, 2021)

I shoot 4mm on my hoyt and 5mm on my mathews. Honestly prefer the 4mm for hunting, but they are a pain pulling from targets when practicing. Like mentioned before, they are a little harder to fletch and the lighted knocks are more expensive as they come in packages of 4 for the same price as 6 for my 5mm.


----------



## completesportsman (2 mo ago)

I like my 5mm, I'm shooting 340 spine, 70lb, 100gr broadheads, at 27.5" draw, they penetrate like crazy


----------



## morepractice (Nov 28, 2019)

I shoot the 5mm and they are pretty awesome


----------



## Dscott47 (Jan 30, 2017)

Shot 5mm for years. Was looking at the 4mm and was intrigued but didn't take the plunge. For me, the 5mm never let me down so no point in trying to re invent the wheel.


----------

